# Airport for Disneyland & Universal Studios



## DeniseM (May 5, 2009)

I am taking DS to Universal Studios and Disneyland this summer.  Another Tugger suggested that Burbank may be the best airport to fly in and out of, or I could fly into Burbank, do US and then drive to DL, and possibly fly home from John Wayne.  Any suggestions?

Also, does anyone know how close the Sheraton Universal Studios is to the park?

THANKS!


----------



## Luanne (May 5, 2009)

Burbank would definitely be the closest for Universal Studios. It's a very easy airport to get in and out of.  And if you're flying SW you can certainly fly into one airport and out of another.  John Wayne would be closer to Disneyland.


----------



## ricoba (May 5, 2009)

Both the Universal Sheraton and Hilton sit right next to the park entrance.

Burbank is your airport for Universal, but consider Long Beach as well, it's a super simple airport to navigate to and from.

Of course LAX may be the best priced....after all I know how much you love to drive here in LA!


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2009)

Rick - you are so right!  I am actually looking at a shuttle between US and DL for only $31 per person.


----------



## JulieAB (May 5, 2009)

We always fly into John Wayne for DL, only 10 minutes away, and use a shuttle for $10.  

Personally, I think it would depend a lot on overall price and flight times for me!


----------



## isisdave (May 5, 2009)

Besides Southwest, don't forget to check out Virgin America, which just started flying to John Wayne from SFO, and Jet Blue to Long Beach from SFO, OAK, SJC, or Sacramento.  There are some low fares these days.


----------



## DeniseM (May 5, 2009)

There are a lot of good options, I'm just trying to figure out the best way to spend 2 days as US and 3 days at DL with the least amount of distance to drive or take a shuttle.  I think flying into Burbank and out of John Wayne may be my best option.


----------



## UWSurfer (May 6, 2009)

As the resident fan of using rail in LA to get places where practical, IF you don't have too much luggage you might consider taking the subway very near US to Union Station where you'd board a Metrolink or Amtrack Pacific Surfliner to Anaheim station.   From there I'm told a shuttle runs between it and the Disneyland resort.

I've not done any research on this, but my spies tell me it's do-able.

One sizeable downside however is the Universal property is on a large hill and the subway is at the bottom.  You'd need the hotel to give you a lift to the subway station unless you had no luggage.

Super Shuttle might very well be your least hassel method of getting between US and D-land, but I'm always looking for other workable ways to get around here.


----------



## ricoba (May 6, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> As the resident fan of using rail in LA to get places where practical, IF you don't have too much luggage you might consider taking the subway very near US to Union Station where you'd board a Metrolink or Amtrack Pacific Surfliner to Anaheim station.   From there I'm told a shuttle runs between it and the Disneyland resort.
> 
> I've not done any research on this, but my spies tell me it's do-able.
> 
> ...



Now this may be an interesting and cheap option that I never thought of.

Red Line to Union Station and then Metrolink or Amtrak to Anaheim.  That may be quite possible.

I think Denise is known for traveling light, at least to Hawaii, but I am not sure about this trip.


----------



## DeniseM (May 6, 2009)

Oh yeah - carry-ons only!  Thanks for the great tips!


----------



## Bill4728 (May 8, 2009)

Although John Wayne/Orange County is closest to DL. I try an avoid it because it is so over used. We stopped flying in there because each time our flights were delayed (often for up to a hour) because they couldn't find a gate that wasn't full. We now fly into Long Beach. It is a few minutes farther from DL (and 15 minutes farther from marriott's Newport Coast) but time in & out of the airport is so fast that it more than makes up for the longer drive. 

It may not work for you and your airlines but for many people who like to fly jet blue & alaska air it a great option.


----------

